#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Hamachi2 + PfSense 1.2.3

## abraao895

Olá pessoal, boa tarde!

Estou utilizando o Hamachi2 aqui para criar uma VPN. No nosso departamento estamos utilizando como proxy o Pfsense na versão 1.2.3. Quando utilizamos uma conexão de internet fora do proxy os contatos adicionados no Hamachi2 aparecem com uma pequena bolinha verde do lado esquerdo, ou seja, está utilizando encapsulamento direto. Quando vamos passar o Hamachi2 através do link de conexão com a internet via proxy imediatamente esta bolinha fica azul e a conexão, portanto, se torna encapsulamento transmitido. Gostaria de saber como obter o encapsulamento direto no Hamachi2 mesmo através do Pfsense, pois esta conexão é mais veloz que a do encapsulamento transmitido. Desde já agradeço a atenção!

Abraão

----------

